# Want to know the weight of 70/50 Yamaha Jet and 17 ft boat



## Wistex (Nov 12, 2013)

what does the 70/50 Yamaha jet with tiller steer weigh?

what does a 1994 17 1/2 ft polar craft jon on a galvanized boat trailer weigh?

am considering buying this in Virginia and towing it back to texas with a ford focus.

I have towed a 16 ft jon with a 25 hp long shaft remote from Wisconsin to texas w/o a problem.


----------



## Wistex (Nov 12, 2013)

decided too many problems could exist with the acquisition of this jet boat. will just carry an extra prop in case of a severe strike and damage. so I will forget the jet outboard... for now that is.


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334327#p334327 said:


> Wistex » Yesterday, 10:56 pm[/url]"]decided too many problems could exist with the acquisition of this jet boat. will just carry an extra prop in case of a severe strike and damage. so I will forget the jet outboard... *for now that is*.



HA!!!


----------

